# Electric and Water lines in same trench



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Are you using uf cable in the conduit?


----------



## lond (Jan 9, 2011)

I am not using UF wiring, but am using the grey conduit


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

Where do you live? Water lines must be below the frost line.
In my area this is 4 feet.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

lond said:


> I am not using UF wiring.


UF wire can be run underground 
Reg 12-2 can't be run underground
You need THWN, individual wires


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

Like dave said, nm-b cannot be installed in a wet location.

Here 2 feet is way below the frost line.


----------



## lond (Jan 9, 2011)

I live in Tucson Arizona and we get less than a foot of rain a year. As for the frost line.... it does get cold and maybe a frequent freeze once or twice a year of course at night.


----------



## lond (Jan 9, 2011)

being not much rain and no freezing, this is why I was thinking of laying the water line at 2 ft and then lay the electric line at 16" ..... thoughts


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

lond said:


> being not much rain and no freezing, this is why I was thinking of laying the water line at 2 ft and then lay the electric line at 16" ..... thoughts


They can lay side by side, but you still have the issue of 12/2 non uf in a wet location that is against code.


----------



## lond (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you and I will reconsider changing to UF wiring


----------



## jimmy21 (Jul 2, 2008)

side by side is perfectly fine, but as others have said, either individual conductors or UF. 

What is the pvc water line for? You know pvc isnt drinkable, right?


----------



## Saturday Cowboy (Nov 29, 2009)

Why aren't you running at least 60A to you shop? Conduit has to be buried to 18", direct burial wire to 24". I recommend 1" pvc for future expansion. As mentioned above romex can't be outside.


----------



## Hourglass52 (Dec 27, 2010)

*UF wire*

You stated (I will reconsider changing to UF wiring).

Will you re-consider, re-pulling with UF, or digging everything back up to do it correctly when it fails??

Bob


----------

